# educational software for 2+ year old?



## NewlandNubians (Jul 10, 2003)

My son is just over two, he already knows the alphabet, numbers up to 10, just starting to try to count. can't read yet. pretty good on colors, great on shapes. What would be a good recommendation for software to compliment what he already knows? He doesn't know how to use a computer yet but was trying for the first time tonight. I haven't been real super interested in working with him on the computer but for the duration of the winter why not?


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

My daughter LOVED Jumpstart Preschool. It has a mixture of learning activities & fun songs they'll remember too. I loaned my copy out a couple of years ago & never got it back when the girl moved. My daughter played it alot.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My 3rd child loved the jumpstart programs, he wanted to get on the computer at 18 months old so we purchased one then. People were amazed that at that age he could turn on the computer, insert the disk and start the program by himself. 4th child has never cared much for computer or TV though.

Dawn


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

My so liked jumstart too! We also played games on Disney, pbs, and a variety of other websites since we have DSL. If he is interested in reading try starfall.com. It is an excellent website and made a difference in my son's learning.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

check out Timberdoodle-they have some cool and relatively inexpensive computer stuff.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I recommend Jumpstart Preschool as well, my kids loved it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

jumpstart. 

You also might check out starfall.com. It is a basic reading program with games and activities. Might be a bit hard for a 2 yr old, but mine learned to read with starfall- it is just an online site.


----------

